# Pros and cons of statins for cholesterol lowering!?



## j2048b (Aug 22, 2012)

Well cardiologist is giving me 6 more months and then wants and almost demands i get on a statin of some sort, due tofamily heart issues and a suspect ekg i recently had, so along with diet i went from the 309 mark to a total of 239 which was pretty awesome, 

So within the next 6 months i am going to use the stack rowdy rad recommended on my other thread and i want it to work but if it doesnt what statin has the least issues and what are the peos and cons of them?

Thanks guys! 6 months to health so i dont have to get on statins!


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

getting it down that much is fantastic! What does he want to see for a number?


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 22, 2012)

I heard that if you are on statins you need to take a CoQ10 supplement as statins have a bad impact on CoQ10 enzyme levels.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, he is comcerned about my ldl because it wont ever go below 170!! Even at total of 239 it is way to high

And teah i plan to use rowdy rads list wich had coq10 as well as red yeast rice and a few others! So hopefully it will help and i will be starting my trt as well as exercising mu ass off soon! Already told the wife:

Im in the fucking zone! Haha


----------

